# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Calling credit, φθηνος παροχος για κλησεις

## jaco

Χρησιμοποιω εδω και αρκετο καιρο το calling credit.Χρεωνει 0.006 το λεπτο σταθερα και κινητα ελλαδος.Με την εφαρμογη mobile voip στο  android η ποιοτητα ειναι πολυ καλη.Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει κατι φθηνοτερο.

----------


## stelakis1914

Είχα παρατηρήσει κι εγώ ότι αυτήν την περίοδο έχει τις χαμηλότερες τιμές (0,006€/1) για σταθερά και κινητά. Άνοιξα λογαριασμό αλλά δεν τους έχω ακόμα χρησιμοποιήσει.

----------


## jaco

Ολες τις κλησεις τις κανω απ'αυτο.Στο νουμερο μου μονο με καλουν.Με 4G cosmote η ποιοτητα ειναι πολυ καλη.

----------


## tsatali22

την χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ αρκετο καιρο αυτην την υπηρεσία. τελεια σε ολα εκτος απο τις ταυτοχρονες κλησεις οι οποιες χρεώνονται (οι δευτερες) 0.012 σε σταθερα και 0.022 σε κινητα χωρις φπα. φυσικα αυτο ισχυει σε οποιων ενδιαφέρετε να κανει ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις.

----------


## kmpatra

το ελαχιστο ποσο που μπορεις να βαλεις ποιο ειναι? 10 ευρω ? ειναι betamax clone στην ουσια? γιατι αν ειναι ετσι,οι τιμες αλλαζουν σχετικα συχνα...
Στον καταλογο ενα πραγμα που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι εχει και χρεωσεις χωρις caller id και ειναι ψηλοτερες,απ'οτι με caller id.H πιστοποιηση του id γινεται με μηνυμα/κλήση? Μπαινουν και σταθερα?

----------


## tsatali22

> το ελαχιστο ποσο που μπορεις να βαλεις ποιο ειναι? 10 ευρω ? ειναι betamax clone στην ουσια? γιατι αν ειναι ετσι,οι τιμες αλλαζουν σχετικα συχνα...
> Στον καταλογο ενα πραγμα που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι εχει και χρεωσεις χωρις caller id και ειναι ψηλοτερες,απ'οτι με caller id.H πιστοποιηση του id γινεται με μηνυμα/κλήση? Μπαινουν και σταθερα?



10 ευρώ ειναι, betamax clone φυσικά.Η πιστοποίηση γίνεται και με μήνυμα και με κλήση και στις δυο περιπτώσεις

----------


## stelakis1914

Με επιλογή αγοράς credits από Local Resellers, μπορείς να βάλεις ποσά από 6€.

----------


## mikegad

Mπορεί να εμφανίζεται το κανονικό σου νούμερο όταν κάνεις κλήση ή στέλνεις sms?

----------


## Sannin

Καλησπέρα,

Μήπως υπάρχουν κάπου οι ρυθμίσεις για trunk στο asterisk;

----------


## stelakis1914

Εδώ είναι Οι ίδιες ρυθμίσεις με κάθε betamax provider.

----------


## dsluser1

για ποιο λογο οι κλήσεις χωρις caller id ειναι πιο ακριβες;

----------


## nikgio

Καλημέρα παιδιά.
Χρησιμοποιώ calling credit  δοκιμαστικά στο κινητό. Δοκίμασα με την εφαρμογή της MobileVoip  και με το zoiper.

Στο zoiper με ilbc30 καταναλώνει περίπου 500 KB το λεπτό.

Στο MobileVoip καταναλώνει περίπου  1.2ΜΒ  το λεπτό και δεν ξερω ποιον codec χρησιμοποιεί. Πώς μπορουμε να το δούμε αυτό και να το αλλαξουμε; Έψαξα στο μενού της εφαρμογής αλλά δεν είδα κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## likos_de

> Καλημέρα παιδιά.
> Χρησιμοποιώ calling credit  δοκιμαστικά στο κινητό. Δοκίμασα με την εφαρμογή της MobileVoip  και με το zoiper.
> 
> Στο zoiper με ilbc30 καταναλώνει περίπου 500 KB το λεπτό.
> 
> Στο MobileVoip καταναλώνει περίπου  1.2ΜΒ  το λεπτό και δεν ξερω ποιον codec χρησιμοποιεί. Πώς μπορουμε να το δούμε αυτό και να το αλλαξουμε; Έψαξα στο μενού της εφαρμογής αλλά δεν είδα κάτι σχετικό.


Μόνο αν στείλεις μήνυμα στον developer της εφαρμογής θα μάθεις το codec. Επίσης δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να το αλλάξεις, εύκολα τουλάχιστον. Όπως και να έχει η εφαρμογή mobilevoip έχει πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα κλήσεων από ότι το zoiper τουλάχιστον 3 μήνες πριν που τα είχα δοκιμάσει. Δεν ξέρω τώρα αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## nikgio

> Μόνο αν στείλεις μήνυμα στον developer της εφαρμογής θα μάθεις το codec. Επίσης δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να το αλλάξεις, εύκολα τουλάχιστον. Όπως και να έχει η εφαρμογή mobilevoip έχει πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα κλήσεων από ότι το zoiper τουλάχιστον 3 μήνες πριν που τα είχα δοκιμάσει. Δεν ξέρω τώρα αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.


Me zoiper και ilbc30 δεν αντιμετώπισα έως τώρα πρόβλημα και έχει 60% λιγότερη κατανάλωση data κάτι που βολεύει όταν είσαι με mobile internet. 

Υποψιάζομαι ότι το MobileVoip χρησιμοποιεί G.711 για να έχει τέτοια κατανάλωση. Δεν είπα να το αλλάξω στον κώδικα απλά αναρωτήθηκα αν ήταν κάτι προφανές από τα settings που μου ξεφεύγει. 

Επίσης η εφαρμογή δεν δουλεύει με SIP πρωτόκολλο (;;; )  :Thinking:  
Εδώ βλέπετε τις κλήσεις που φαίνονται στο λογαριασμό της CC από MobileVoip και zoiper.

----------


## nikgio

Τελικά το MobileVoip χρησιμοποιεί AMR-nb. 
Βέβαια και πάλι που το δοκίμασα έχει αρκετή κατανάλωση data αν και θεωρητικά ο AMR-nb πάει μέχρι 12kbps, στα ίδια επίπεδα περίπoυ με τον ilbc. Περίεργο γιατί καταναλώνει τόσο. 

_Hi,

Thanks for your message.
Unfortunately it is not possible to change the codec in the app.
In most cases AMR-nb is used for Android.

Kind regards,

Angela_

----------

